# Ralink wireless USB: Kernel, Firmware, Access Point [solved]

## 00_Spykes

Hello there, 

I have tried to get a wireless USB device from Sweex with chipset Ralink RT2571WF working on my Gentoo box. The main problem I have is that I would like this box to function as a home router with the wireless adapter as an access point, and I can't seem to put the adapter into "master" mode. I've seen other posts about this but I didn't get any clarity from those.

I got it to work ok (1Mbit/sec even though it's 54Mbit/sec) in client mode. These are my kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 options: 

```
Networking support --> Wireless -->

  <*> Improved wireless configuration API

  [*] Wireless extensions sysfs files

  <*> Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

  <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 networking stack (mac80211)

  [*] Enable powersave by default

  [*] Enable LED triggers
```

```
Device drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN -->

  [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

  <*> Ralink driver support -->

    <*> Ralink rt2500 (USB) support

    <*> Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support
```

Together with the above kernel options and the net-wireless/rt73-firmware the adapter can connect to a given ESSID and acquire a dynamic IP with dhcpcd. However, I have some questions:  :Smile: 

 Is the external firmware from portage really needed?

 I've noticed some options about firmware in the kernel, are those of any importance here?

```
Device drivers --> Generic driver options -->

   [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

   [*] Prevent firmware from being built
```

 Are there any additional kernel options that I should have, or do I have some that are unneeded?

 There is a lot of info about phy and EPROM in dmesg, notably:

 *Quote:*   

> phy0 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 1201, rf:0000, rev: 00000000.
> 
>  phy0 -> rt2500usb_init_eeprom: Error - Invalid RT chipset detected.
> 
>  phy0 -> rt2x00lib_probe_dev: Error - Failed to allocate device.
> ...

 

Furthermore, are there any other kernel options I need to have to be able to activate the "master" mode on the wireless adapter and for it to function as an Access Point?

Thank you in advance for your time.  :Smile: 

[Edit] lsusb shows

 *Quote:*   

> ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter

 Last edited by 00_Spykes on Mon Mar 15, 2010 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

Linux driver for your USB from Ralink site : http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2

I use this page to get driver for one PCI card.

----------

## 00_Spykes

Thank you for your help, are those drivers not availiable in the current kernel and/or portage?  :Surprised: 

----------

## 00_Spykes

Solved it by using iw and hostapd instead of iw-tools.

linuxwireless.org is a great documentation resource for this kind of issues.

----------

